# صلاه مريض



## assyrian girl (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*صلاه مريض ....!!!!

الهى الطيب ........
يامن جعلت من ضعفى يسبح ويبارك اسمك القدوس ان روحى تمجدك كما ايضا جسدى المتألم يمجدك .....
يا الهى الطيب .......
كل تلك الاوجاع التى فى جسدى اقدمها لك ذبيحه حب لكى تغفر لى ما قد اقترفته من اخطاء طيله حياتى على الارض
اقدم لك تلك الالام لكى تقدسها فى اسمك القدوس وتباركنى بتلك الاوجاع لان من يحبه الرب يؤدبه وكأب بابن يسر به ام 12:3 
ليس لى يا الهى قدره على ان اطلب منك ان تزيح عنى تلك الالام لانى اضع حياتى بين يديك ولكن فقط اعطنى بركه احتمال الالام  فان قوتك فى الضعف تكمل 2كو 12:9 

الان اجثوا بين يديك شاكر لك قدرتى على ان اسجد لك بجسدى المتألم معلنا لك انى تحت طوعك وبين يديك مهما قاسيت او عانيت من الام والام فليس لى سوى ان التجأ اليك فقط لتعطينى بركه حبك المقدس يا ابى السماوى

قد وضعت فى جسدى الام والام ولكن روحى لم تتألم لانها فى سماءك ترفرف تعلن الحب الذى احببتنى به انه هو الابقى لى*


----------



## rose24 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

شكرا assyrian girl على هذه الصلاه الحلوة
ليس لى يا الهى قدره على ان اطلب منك ان تزيح عنى تلك الالام لانى اضع حياتى بين يديك ولكن فقط اعطنى بركه احتمال الالام فان قوتك فى الضعف تكمل ..اميين


----------



## assyrian girl (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

*you are most welcome Rose thx alot for ur nice comment*


----------



## استفانوس (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح
يالها من كلمات تعطي الثقة
واذكر حوار جرى مع بين المومنين
قال :
اني مريض بيسوع
فااجابوه :
نتمى لك عدم الشفاء
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
واحب ان اقدم كلمات هذه الترنيمة
لكل من يحب رب المجد

سمعني يارب صوتك خليني أتعلم

 بالحب أنادى و أسبح وباسمك أتكلم

و مهما أكون تعبان لكن أنت ياربى معايا

 ترويني وأنا عطشان  من حبك مالو نهاية

علمني يارب أحبك حتى في وسط الظلام

وأديني قوة أصلي مهما زادت الآلام

في العالم هايكون ضيق لكن أنت  يا رب راعيا

 تحميني  برمش عينيك  وبتمسح دمع عيني

عرفني يا رب طريقك مهما كانت الأشواك

وأديني قوة أخطي  وأمشي لحد سماك

و  سماي أنت يا يسوع  في القلب صار سكناك

حبك بين الضلوع فأعن جبلة يداك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

صلاة جميلة و معزية جدآ

شكرآ حبيبتى على الصلاة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## assyrian girl (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح
> يالها من كلمات تعطي الثقة
> واذكر حوار جرى مع بين المومنين
> قال :
> ...



thank you so much for ur nice comment and God bless you :smile01


----------



## assyrian girl (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صلاة جميلة و معزية جدآ
> 
> شكرآ حبيبتى على الصلاة
> 
> ربنا يباركك



you are most welcome sister and God bless you:smile01


----------



## مسعد خليل (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

الرب يعطينا جميعا حسب ايماننا بالرب يسوع فهو امين وعادل يعطى الكل حسب ايمانهم وقدرتهم واستطاعتهم للتحمل لكى يصلوا الى مجدة العظيم


----------



## assyrian girl (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*



مسعد خليل قال:


> الرب يعطينا جميعا حسب ايماننا بالرب يسوع فهو امين وعادل يعطى الكل حسب ايمانهم وقدرتهم واستطاعتهم للتحمل لكى يصلوا الى مجدة العظيم



thx for ur nice comment and God bless you


----------



## عماد حنا (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

يارب اعطينى قوة لكى أتحمل الالام فأنا صنعة يديك أنا طوع مشيئتك أعطنى بركة لتحمل ألامى فأنا أعرف محبتك لى لتكن إرادتك أنت يارب لتكن مشيئتك فأنا أضع حياتى بين يديك شكرا لك يا رب على كل شيْ ومن أجل كل شيْ


----------



## fredyyy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

*ربي *
*هب لي *
*أن أرى قوتك *
*في ضعفي وشفائك *
*في مرضي وأن لا أرى *
*نفسي في مرضي بل أرى *
*يدك وهي تشفي فيرى الناس سلامك *
*في قلبي لمجدك إستجيب *
*آآآآآمين*

:94:        :36_1_66:        :94:
​


----------



## الملاك الابيض (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

*الرب احمي واحفظ واشفي نفسي وروحي وجسدي من كل خطية ومن كل شر آتي 

ارحمي يارب وارحم شعبك المؤمن ولا تغفل عن طلباتنا عند احتاجاتنا الك آمين *


----------



## مسعد خليل (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه مريض*

كنت مريضا فداويتمونى الرب يضع يدة على كل مريض من مرضى شعبة *كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيدالميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد الرب يجعلهم بركة وسلام على شعبنا *


----------



## christianbible5 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> *كل تلك الاوجاع التى فى جسدى اقدمها لك ذبيحه حب لكى تغفر لى ما قد اقترفته من اخطاء طيله حياتى على الارض*


*يا رب انا كمان بدي قدملك اوجاعي...*
*بشكرك ما عندي وجع جسدي...*
*اوجاعي روحية... اخجل ان اقدمها لك لأنها عبارة عن افساد للطبيعة التي خلقتها...*
*نقي ضميري طهر قلبي... وحياتي لك...*
*سامحني يا رب...*
*ارجوك سامحني...*
*الرب يسوع يباركك حبيبي...*
*صلاتك روعة...*


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا

الرب يبارككم


 

 

 ​


----------

